# veiled chameleons



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

im gonna get one in a few days im just wondering how should I go about cleaning his cage like how should I clean his decorations and with what.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Annis, John M. 1995. Veiled Chameleon (Chamaeleo calyptratus) Natural History, Captive Management, and Breeding. In Care and Breeding of Panther, Jackson's, Veiled, and Parson's Chameleons. Advanced Vivarium Systems. pp. 77-99. 
Bertoni, Ribello M. 1994. Veiled Chameleons. Reptile and Amphibian Magazine. July/August 1994. pp. 65-77.

Henkel, F. W. and Heinecke, S. 1994. Chamaeleons in Terrarium. Landbuch.

Tremper, Ronald L. 1995. Herptoculture of the Veiled Chameleon (Chamaeleo calyptratus). In Care and Breeding of Panther, Jackson's, Veiled, and Parson's Chameleons. Advanced Vivarium Systems. pp. 101-108.

All the above articles cover evrything you could possibly think of!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet thanks for the list CrocKeeper


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

take him out and wipe the leaves off


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

The way you clean things will depend mainly on what sort of decorations/equipment/substrate you are using.

A little bit more info please


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

im using live and fake plants what should I use to clean his piss and sh*t just plain water i've heard a 10:1:1 ratio of water dish soap and like bleach


----------

